# Crystal Dreams



## cgipson1 (Feb 24, 2012)




----------



## Trever1t (Feb 24, 2012)

mind bending


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 24, 2012)

Trever1t said:


> mind bending



I don't know if you remember the old animations from the Atari 1040st.. and the Amiga? I have been trying to dupe some shots similar to those old animations.. mirror balls, refraction, distortion, etc!  Finding it to be more difficult than I thought it would be!


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 24, 2012)

I am tripping balls, bro.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 24, 2012)

#1, with a bullet!


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 24, 2012)

Thank you, Derrel! Had fun shooting these!


----------



## LightSpeed (Feb 25, 2012)

Wild lookin.
Setup?

Number 1.
I cannot explain why , but number one seems to be the .........well,,,,,,,number 1


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 25, 2012)

LightSpeed said:


> Wild lookin.
> Setup?
> 
> Number 1.
> I cannot explain why , but number one seems to be the .........well,,,,,,,number 1



Thanks, LS! Lighting was just a SB-900 on a 8x8" lastolite softbox at 45 degrees behind and above on #2 and #3.... 90 degrees to the side and about 60 degrees above on #1. Large "crystal" ball on checkered cloth. Manual, ISO 100, F8 to F16, 1/250 on shutter. Oh.. Pocket Wizards for the flash!


----------



## LightSpeed (Feb 25, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> LightSpeed said:
> 
> 
> > Wild lookin.
> ...



Pretty damn awesome the way that came out.
A crystal ball huh?
Creative my friend.


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 25, 2012)

Just trying to get something a little different!


----------



## Frequency (Feb 25, 2012)

Wonderful :thumbsup:


----------



## Timoris (Feb 26, 2012)

I prefer the second one.

The first I keep trying to see as symmetrical, but because it isn't perfectly, it kinda of breaks the image. That was a finicky shot to go for, small angle to the left or right can break the image.

As for the third, There is too much of a contrast between the light and dark. The dark just fills up the image too much.

But the second one I really dig. Is there any way to smooth out the checkered texture in the far left?


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 26, 2012)

Timoris said:


> I prefer the second one.
> 
> The first I keep trying to see as symmetrical, but because it isn't perfectly, it kinda of breaks the image. That was a finicky shot to go for, small angle to the left or right can break the image.
> 
> ...



Do you mean on the cloth... where there was a slight rise that I didn't notice while shooting? I could "Pshop" it.. or reshoot it... that would be all!


----------



## blackrose89 (Feb 26, 2012)

Holy Sh!t these are awesome!


----------



## paigew (Feb 26, 2012)

wow! nice job


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 26, 2012)

Ladies.. thank you! I appreciate it!


----------



## Timoris (Feb 26, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Do you mean on the cloth... where there was a slight rise that I didn't notice while shooting? I could "Pshop" it.. or reshoot it... that would be all!



On second look, the imperfections make it look like a bizard landscape. Hmm...


----------

